# Symptoms Post Surgery



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been struggling with Hashimoto't symptoms for the past 14 years and only medicated the last two due to doctor's mis-diagnosis and reluctance to treat since my tests results had me in normal range than out. I have had two ultrasounds that confirmed Hashi's and have been on Synthroid and Cytomel which have greatly reduced symptoms but I still have bouts where I fell it is all I can do to make myself breath everyday I am so tired and still waking up in the middle of the night sometimes with a huge thyroid dump that starts the neck swelling, shaking, anxiety and pounding heart.

I was hoping that people could relate to me how having surgery has helped with symptoms. Does it get rid of them as long as I take my medicine diligently or is there still going to be the same roller coaster ride for the rest of my life. I have a co-worker who's wife just had her surgery consult today and she was having some of the same symptoms as me. I am toying with requesting that my doctor just take it out as my life is a series of very tired and irritable days.

Anything any of you could offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Peaches,

I'm sorry that you're having such a hard time. It really stinks, doesn't it?

People ask me all the time if I think I made the right decision to have my thyroid removed. I still tell them "yes", even though there are some struggles with adjusting meds (and how you feel) until they are adjusted. I'm still in that process and it's 7 months after my TT surgery.

I had hashitoxicosis and felt like I was dying last year. I could not get regulated on thyroid hormone b/c of flipping around. I don't feel like that any longer. I don't wake up during the night or have insomnia anymore, I don't have pain or pressure in my throat which radiated up to my ear because of my large nodule. I do occasionally get anxiety but I feel that's due more to being hypo and that's just going to be a symptom for me. I can say that it's a lot better than it was even a few months ago.

When I was making the decision, I had to come to terms with the fact that my body konked out on me and that wasn't going to change. I would always have an autoimmune disease, always need some sort of medicine every day, always be monitored, always have to keep an eye on my health, what I ate, how active I was, etc. So for me, the decision wasn't as hard b/c I though *** would help those dumps.

What are your antibodies doing now? Have you had them checked? I'm asking b/c I went gluten free and I feel that it made a difference for me. My antibodies went down and I feel better. It's something to consider, if it calms the antibodies down, the attacks on your thyroid would be fewer. Just a suggestion.

Andros once told me that every place, until you get to the right place, is a bad place. I keep that in mind while I'm going through adjustments.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> I have been struggling with Hashimoto't symptoms for the past 14 years and only medicated the last two due to doctor's mis-diagnosis and reluctance to treat since my tests results had me in normal range than out. I have had two ultrasounds that confirmed Hashi's and have been on Synthroid and Cytomel which have greatly reduced symptoms but I still have bouts where I fell it is all I can do to make myself breath everyday I am so tired and still waking up in the middle of the night sometimes with a huge thyroid dump that starts the neck swelling, shaking, anxiety and pounding heart.
> 
> I was hoping that people could relate to me how having surgery has helped with symptoms. Does it get rid of them as long as I take my medicine diligently or is there still going to be the same roller coaster ride for the rest of my life. I have a co-worker who's wife just had her surgery consult today and she was having some of the same symptoms as me. I am toying with requesting that my doctor just take it out as my life is a series of very tired and irritable days.
> 
> Anything any of you could offer would be greatly appreciated.


Peaches.........................have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) You really should because cancer would be a big concern. It must be ruled in or ruled out.

And, what antibodies' tests have you had? How do you know for sure that you have Hashimoto's?

When you had the sonogram, when was this and what did the report say?

There is certainly no question that having the thyroid removed would stop the antibodies attacking it.

Please review the link below.....................

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Do you have recent thyroid panel you can share? We need the results and the ranges. Ranges are a must.

I am thinking you may either be hyperthyroid or over medicated.

How much Synthroid and Cytomel are you taking per day?

Always good to see a Veteran Member.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long to get back to this. My life is in utter upheaval right now. Stress is not what I want with a thyroid disease.

Andros,

I have had 3 ultrasounds all confirming Hashimotos. I have not had and RAI done. I have had bloodwork in the past that did show antibodies in my blood, also a small confirmation. I will be having some bloodwork done in the next week or so and I will post those results when I get them. My doctor has been monitoring my TSH every 3 months and we are due again very soon. The last time she checked my TSH it was .02 with a range of .3-3.0. So she changed my meds from 100mcgs. of Synthroid daily for 5 days per week(I skip it on Sunday and Thursday) and 5mcgs. of liothyronine daily 7 days a week to keeping the Synthroid the same and reducing my liothyronine to 5 mcgs. daily for 5 days a week(again I skip it on Sunday and Thursday). So two days during the week I am not taking any meds at all.

In regards to the article link you gave, I do have the constant hoarseness and sore throat now that she has reduced my meds this last time. Didn't have it before but did have it really bad before I was medicated at all. I do have the facial flushing but have had this all my life. I think it has to do with the McArdle's muscle disease I also have. I am having more a recurrance of my symptoms since she has changed my medication this last time. I think she was worried about the total suppression of my thyroid so she made the decision to change my medication based on that instead of how I was feeling so much. That surprised me as she was very in tune to how I was feeling when we started this journey.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi, sorry about how things are going for you. I don't have Hashi's, so I don't know if this is relevant....I was hyper with nodules (cancer) and have Graves. I just had surgery. Even in the hospital I could feel things improving. It has been 3 weeks, and I must say I feel better than I have in a long long time. I had terrible mood swings before, and I keep waiting but no signs. Best wishes to you.


----------

